# Telling on OM?



## Jadiel (Oct 10, 2012)

So one of the OM is married with a baby on the way (i didnt know about the baby until just now). I also know this om went out with a girl just a few nights ago (i know her). Was it wrong of me to call the om's spouse and tell her whats been going on? On the one hand, she deserves to know. On the other hand, maybe its none of my business. 

He called me after and yelled at me and denied it (obviouly for her benefit) and told me she was pregnant. I do feel about about what any stress might do to the baby, but then again i guess he shouldve tjought of that too before cheating on her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Shaggy (Jul 17, 2011)

She deserves to know that he is a cheater. You did the right thing by telling her.


----------



## CH (May 18, 2010)

Should had told him he shouldn't have slept with your wife then you wouldn't have said anything to his wife.


----------



## The Middleman (Apr 30, 2012)

As long as what you are saying about him is the truth and you can prove it, there is nothing wrong with what you did. She does deserve to know and he has to have some consequences for his actions. You must be careful though, you don't know what kind of lunatic you are dealing with.


----------



## WyshIknew (Aug 18, 2012)

Should have asked him if he wanted you to pop round with the proof.

"Would now be convenient?"


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Your alot nicer then me. I would have told him the child wasn't his and pay backs a b1tch...but thats just me.

The " kids not his" comment would have been mean, but the pay backs a b1tch still has value when you have now c0ckblocked him.

Why is it there's always yelling involved when it comes to make one's cheating inconvienent and uncomfortable?

You did good man.


----------



## Malaise (Aug 8, 2012)

Jadiel said:


> So one of the OM is married with a baby on the way (i didnt know about the baby until just now). I also know this om went out with a girl just a few nights ago (i know her). Was it wrong of me to call the om's spouse and tell her whats been going on? On the one hand, she deserves to know. On the other hand, maybe its none of my business.
> 
> He called me after and yelled at me and denied it (obviouly for her benefit) and told me she was pregnant. I do feel about about what any stress might do to the baby, but then again i guess he shouldve tjought of that too before cheating on her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It's not wrong.

Whatever problems he now has are all of his own doing.

One can only hope that the pain OM feels is equal to your own.


----------



## Vanguard (Jul 27, 2011)

Jadiel said:


> So one of the OM is married with a baby on the way (i didnt know about the baby until just now). I also know this om went out with a girl just a few nights ago (i know her). Was it wrong of me to call the om's spouse and tell her whats been going on? On the one hand, she deserves to know. On the other hand, maybe its none of my business.
> 
> He called me after and yelled at me and denied it (obviouly for her benefit) and told me she was pregnant. I do feel about about what any stress might do to the baby, but then again i guess he shouldve tjought of that too before cheating on her.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


You did the right thing bro. These people thrive on dodging consequence, which is the natural order of things. You didn't do anything except make this needle-**** accountable.


----------

